# KDS detailing ,Top Gear car and update of threads and things to come



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi everyone ,

Here is a preview of future threads and updates of whats happening at KDS detailing .

The updates At KDS detailing .

*1st

An old friend (trained by myself many years ago) is now with KDS machine polishing and painting .

2nd

New positive / negative pressure spray bake oven to be installed very soon at KDS

3rd

Testing and training undergoing with large paint company with latest marr resistant clear coat lacquer , soon to be offered at KDS .

4th

The possibility of KDS detailing opening up in London , park lane to be exact , waiting for meeting to take place .

5th

New training one to one courses to be launched soon , held by myself .

6th

All new KDS Website with members area , favourite section , products , gallery , menus , and much more (the new site to be controlled in house) .

7th

KDS is now on facebook , with plans for regular updates in the future

8th Attending wilton house supercar show *

*Edit to update and announce new changes to KDS .

I will start a new thread soon with details in more depth too.
*

*All of the above 8 changes happened apart from the 4th one , we decided it was not in the best interest for KDS to go ahead with the business ideas for many reasons*

*9th New staff member which will fulltime front man for the KDS business.

10th New networked powerful customer data base (means we can send automatic reminders for MOT service due etc) with instant
text and email reminders. This is FOC service. This can be operated remotely away from KDS too. We can now store all your very important data including paint codes, if you wish even the key codes radio codes just in case you lose them, and click of a button send you a text with your private info.

11th A new inspection service lauched on the KDS website, This can be looked upon by DW members as mini training, you it could be a simple as you want to spend 1 hour asking me or kds staff questions on how to detail , or for 1 hour KDS will select the best pads and compounds and demo on your car how to get the best results for you to go away and carry on with the task. this should give you i big jump start if your not sure what to do*

More on some of the above at the end of this thread .

Now onto the future write ups on DW .

This will not be the only threads to be posted by us , I have selected just a few to keep people interested and to keep their eye out for KDS detailing .

First up a tease of some varied cars and work to come first on DW , and to show we are NOT just detailers but more the one stop shop for all car related needs .

Zonda F detail

*Zonda F Clubsport Roadster, £950,000 + VAT
7.3 NA V12, over 650bhp, the last unregistered Zonda F left in the world.
Iconel exhaust system
214+ mph
0-60 in around 3.4
Dry weight 1250kg*





































quick video of Zonda after detail






*Zoenigsegg CCXR detail

Koenigsegg CCXR Edition, £899,999 + VAT
Also new unregistered, 1 of 6, and the only RHD example built
1,018bhp, estimated top speed around 260mph
4.8 V8, twin SC
0-62 in 2.9
0-120 in 8.5
Dry weight 1280kg*
































































A quick video of Koenigsegg after detail






*Ferrari 360 
Service , windscreen , wheel refurb , leather refurb , full gold detail and Gtechniq coatings , paint and dent removal . *














































*Old skool Porsche 911 detail *



















*TOP GEAR Car

A car seen on last episode of last series 
Epic detail , with mechanical work and brake upgrades *























































*Wet sanding details , with step by step guides "how to wet sand correctly"*


















































































*Kds Gold detail of Lambo Gallardo SL in black *























































*Porsche 930 turbo , full restoration*

*full write up thread found here*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259920









































































*Ferrari Daytona detail *



















*2 different Ferrari 355's *




























*Rover MGTF full restoration and mechanical work *





































*Ferrari 430 detail *



















*Aston detail with Gtechniq coatings*



















*Tvr detail *










*A couple of Honda details*





































*Mercedes SLS detail*




























.

That's the tease done , if anyone is able to get to the Supercar show this weekend then do it ,not just to come and say Hi and pick my brains , then just to view a line up of the best super and hyper cars in Britain . 
Oh and listen to the Rev Off for the loudest car of the day

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...mid=0&nmt=RE:+Wilton+House+14/08/2011:+Update

http://www.jaykaybi.com/

http://www.wiltonhouse.com/

I will be there with the KDS staff on the same stand as these 2 below

http://www.bobforstner.co.uk/

http://www.ecurie25.co.uk/uk/

so I guess you wont be missing us .

So as you can see busy times at KDS detailing with much more to come which will be all clear in the future .

Once the show season and good weather has passed will be able to move onto the new ventures and write ups etc .

Many thanks for viewing , any questions fire away and I will do my best to answer asap

Lastly big thanks goes out to Phil at shinearama , who's service is second to none . 
Rang Phil while working at park lane for some extra prodcuts needed as the Zonda was giving my a fight with regards to machine correction , next morning all delivered straight to showroom door , could not of asked for any more really top marks .

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ROMEYR32

Man wee!! What a place to work!


----------



## *MAGIC*

Got to love the old skool daytona.
I have 1 in at the minute.

Robbie


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning cars and work, shame the show is too far from me


----------



## hotwaxxx

Car porn.:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

That 930 Turbo looks stunning!
What's on it?


----------



## bero1306

WOW, Some motors there mate. :argie:


----------



## PugIain

Nice!
Like the 911 and the Daytona :argie:


----------



## Big D Cro

You sir are living a detailer's dream. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ti22

See you at wilton house!


----------



## Superspec

Awesome!


----------



## Dodo Factory

Onwards but you probably can't go upwards, Kelly, you're arguably already there


----------



## Mad Ad

stunning cars and place a true craftsman at work.


----------



## VMP

That garage ROCK´s


----------



## dsms

Awesome job on everything!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Wow Kelly :thumb: you are at the top of the tree here - some serious, serious metal there. Your reps far afield now.

KDS of Park Lane > Congrats if that comes off. You've worked proper hard here and wishing you the best for the future :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob

looking pretty darned sweet as per usual - sounds like you are probably pulling 26 hour days though... hope you manage to get some sleep prior to wilton house


----------



## Alzak

I'm in love with You garage what a place to work looks like dream job for me ...


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

gtechrob said:


> looking pretty darned sweet as per usual - sounds like you are probably pulling 26 hour days though... hope you manage to get some sleep prior to wilton house


hey , more sleep this year compared to last , does that mean it must be going in the right direction :thumb:

Anyway for you Rob , the rest of the cars has been sealed with ???????























































one for the Kids and a snip at 90k :doublesho

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## gtechrob

good stuff :thumb: - will get those new mfs down to you today


----------



## athol

Proper car porn there !! Excellent as always !!


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking job mate.


----------



## AcN

AMAZING list of cars here, and really amazing job... 
The mini Spyker is a funny thing 

On restored cars, is that an anti-rust paint underneath ?


----------



## twoscoops

kelly can you please do another write up of a wet sanding detail, they are phenominal reads!


----------



## badman1972

WOW :argie: some seriously beautiful road-going hardware on show there :doublesho


----------



## awallacee30

Stunning cars and stunning results :argie:

A master at work !


----------



## johnnyguitar

I'm not one to use the language of the billiard hall, but f*cking hell's bells. Hope you don't get looted!


----------



## paddy328

One of the best, if not the best in the game. Keep up the good work kelly.


----------



## Reds

I'd hate to work with you...no really I wouldn't enjoy it one bit.

(Now trying to find the 'sarcasm off' button on my keyboard )

Kelly, proof that hard work and loads of time perfecting your art (because that's what it is) will be rewarded.
All the best and I hope that the Park Lane thing comes good for you. Do you need a tea-boy by the way


----------



## tonyy

Amazing cars...


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Great work Kelly:thumb:

I will be a Wilton House Sunday so will say Hi if I see ya


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Sorry Everyone , i forgot to add a couple of videos to the thread of the Zonda and Egg :wall: , but now done :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

ROMEYR32 said:


> Man wee!! What a place to work!





*MAGIC* said:


> Got to love the old skool daytona.
> I have 1 in at the minute.
> 
> Robbie





Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning cars and work, shame the show is too far from me





hotwaxxx said:


> Car porn.:argie::argie::argie:


Thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Heavenly said:


> That 930 Turbo looks stunning!
> What's on it?


Going then tell everyone 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

bero1306 said:


> WOW, Some motors there mate. :argie:





PugIain said:


> Nice!
> Like the 911 and the Daytona :argie:





Big D Cro said:


> You sir are living a detailer's dream. Keep up the good work.


Thanks guys :thumb:



Ti22 said:


> See you at wilton house!


see you at the wilton day :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Superspec said:


> Awesome!





Dodo Factory said:


> Onwards but you probably can't go upwards, Kelly, you're arguably already there





Mad Ad said:


> stunning cars and place a true craftsman at work.





VMP said:


> That garage ROCK´s





dsms said:


> Awesome job on everything!





The_Bouncer said:


> Wow Kelly :thumb: you are at the top of the tree here - some serious, serious metal there. Your reps far afield now.
> 
> KDS of Park Lane > Congrats if that comes off. You've worked proper hard here and wishing you the best for the future :thumb:


Guys very very Kind words and means alot to me many thanks

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Alzak said:


> I'm in love with You garage what a place to work looks like dream job for me ...





athol said:


> Proper car porn there !! Excellent as always !!





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.


Again big thanks :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Dan Clark

Brilliant thread


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

kdskeltec said:


> Going then tell everyone
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


No you , youve bought a casefull


----------



## royal

Lovely work, love the 930. Proves the good will always come out on top!


----------



## Roy

Nice work sir, good luck with all your new ventures :thumb:


----------



## cleslie

Wow, what a collection. I always look over to see if you guys have anything exotic outside when I'm at Lepsons.


----------



## Ronnie

stunning indeed!!! now thats a line up I would love to see some day. very nice finish indeedie!! have to agree the 930 turbo is stunning and the flatnose is just old skool cool!!!


----------



## Zetec-al

Well that is quite fantastic.


----------



## paulmc08

Kelly,

that simply show's the high regard and respect that people have for you and your work :thumb:

truly amazing


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Heavenly said:


> No you , youve bought a casefull


Well you love the suff soooooo much and introduced me to it , its got to be you who says what it is 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## CraigQQ

You truly are an inspiration Kelly. Well done mate
And good luck on the business plans. 

This thread is car porn of the highest standard


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

AcN said:


> AMAZING list of cars here, and really amazing job...
> The mini Spyker is a funny thing
> 
> On restored cars, is that an anti-rust paint underneath ?


different types of coatings ,

standard underseal ,

underseal with rust inhibitors,

stone guard

Body Schutz

use all types depends on car and job .



twoscoops said:


> kelly can you please do another write up of a wet sanding detail, they are phenominal reads!


That is for the future ,

done many more new bmw's mainly M3's so was thinking of doing long complete wet sand thread joining all together .

i took lots of pictures showing each stage and the amount of clear coat removed on each stage :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

kdskeltec said:


> Well you love the suff soooooo much and introduced me to it , its got to be you who says what it is
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


And you know Its the best finish you've ever seen, there's a banner being made already for your Park Lane project.  it's the future.


----------



## CraigQQ

Heavenly said:


> And you know Its the best finish you've ever seen, there's a banner being made already for your Park Lane project.  it's the future.


Is it simoniz paste wax :lol:

Gotta watch the pennies in a credit crunch


----------



## twoscoops

That sounds like a class idea mate and I will be keeping an eye out for it.

Tim



kdskeltec said:


> different types of coatings ,
> 
> standard underseal ,
> 
> underseal with rust inhibitors,
> 
> stone guard
> 
> Body Schutz
> 
> use all types depends on car and job .
> 
> That is for the future ,
> 
> done many more new bmw's mainly M3's so was thinking of doing long complete wet sand thread joining all together .
> 
> i took lots of pictures showing each stage and the amount of clear coat removed on each stage :thumb:
> 
> Kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

CraigQQ said:


> Is it simoniz paste wax :lol:
> 
> Gotta watch the pennies in a credit crunch


Well it's larger than a bottle


----------



## CraigQQ

Heavenly said:


> Well it's larger than a bottle


even larger than this bottle?









:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

That's the KDS bottle of inspiration.


----------



## CraigQQ

Heavenly said:


> That's the KDS bottle of inspiration.


pmsl... get a room


----------



## adamck

Quality machines there!!
I would love to work on cars like that!

I wouldnt like to see the price of your contents insurance lol, try explaining those cars to your insurance company lol.

top quality work! Nice to see good companies doing well in this recession


----------



## ercapoccia

Great job!


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Crickey!

What a line up. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Steve Burnett

WOW, WOW, WOW and WOW


----------



## CraigQQ

Steve Burnett said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW and WOW


you for got WOW :lol:


----------



## ade33

Ok I'll add another one - WOW! What a collection of machinery.

Much has been said about the standard of work - it all looks incredible from out here in cyber-land but I bet the pictures don't do the results any justice.

Superb work as always, and thanks for taking the time to share :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

stunning mate, no other words 

do the customers go to you for the mechanical work, and then you add on the detailing, or the other way round?


----------



## GrEyHoUnD

Words cannot express how id feel jus being in the same room as that koenigsegg!!!!! :O :O


----------



## Fat Audi 80

I love that Porker. Simples.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

So what is on it? That Bilt Hamber 'QD' you showed us? 

You truly are the master, definite step up from anyone else I've ever seen, keep it up!

Dead sound bloke too, so well deserved success


----------



## WHIZZER

Great work as usual


----------



## Defined Reflections

Awesome work!


----------



## gally

Simply mesmerising Kelly. I know it's a big word on the whole but that's actually what I was.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dave KG

Very impressive thread, and a joy to read through on the several times I have read it :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Stunning cars guys!!!! :car:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

what an amazing car list you have! the work are realy great and the car are just amazing


----------



## McClane

Yeah, they're alright some of those cars :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

McClane said:


> Yeah, they're alright some of those cars :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


aye.. nothing special :tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## scoobymad

Wow!!!!


----------



## Roggti25th

:doublesho :argie: 

Need any help? I make great tea and bacon sarnis :lol:

I'll even throw a bucket of water over them for ya!! (sorry 2 buckets, 2BM!):lol:

Astonishing, inspirational work kds, you're truely on another level!! 

Awesome cars and a great read too!

I can't pick a favourite motor, as they are all dream cars (even.... the MG!)

Rog:thumb:


----------



## Ali

Jesus!


----------



## n_d_fox

No offence to any of you pro guys with your own unit, lockups or studios (whatever you call them)... but this has got to be what every petrolheads dreams are made of !?

I could feel my eyes getting wider and wider as i scrolled through the pictures of what must be all of the worlds best super cars at the moment and then some of the pasts best too.

You've put in the graft Kelly so you obviously deserve all the success you are getting and I wish you all the best for the future but you must admit... you're a lucky fella getting to work on these machines  :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

damn! Some stunning motors


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Lovely Kelly, when we sell the house and move down south I may be knocking on your door!!


----------



## DieselMDX

that is heaven if there ever is one


----------



## colarado red

Top work,stunning motors.


----------



## P.A.D

Stunning motors,

Equally stunning tool collection too.

Looks to be loads going on but everything tidy at the same time.

Very professional.


Russ


----------



## wish wash

Im going to be dreaming about some of those cars tonight, thats for certain. Your company's brilliant


----------



## adlem

Wow! :argie: It's hard to express in words! So envious - what a place to work in! You definitely deserve all your success after the graft you've put in. What any of us would give just to be in your unit for the day! :doublesho

Thank you for sharing :thumb:


----------



## clioLuke

awesome, just awesome...i cant imagine the buzz you guys must get from working on those cars, top work:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## David Proctor

great work and mega rides


----------



## TheMattFinish

hi there i am only based in gillingham.

when do you think training courses will start? any details to be realeased on this?


----------



## mdk1

Top work again, Kelly.


----------



## block

just wow!


----------



## mdk1

Got my car booked in with you Friday 30th, see you then.


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, an amazing selection of cars. Wish I was there!! :thumb:


----------



## kenny-c

A-mazing!


----------



## Nanolex

That's a serious portfolio, very well done!


----------



## mdk1

A big thanks to Kelly for doing the service on the Family wagon today, attention to detail can't be faulted. and some very nice cars hanging around.


----------



## concours g60

nice work, looks like you were using 3m polishing pads were you using green top on the zonda and koeingsegg? what were the LSP


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

So from the first page

2nd item spray booth , it's very close to full operational now :thumb:










so also doubles up as the perfect temperature controlled dust free detailing booth , no more sealents not curing properly in cold damp climates :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## scoobymad

Best company in the world!!! Absolutely bloomin fantastic!!!!


----------



## urban boy

kdskeltec said:


> So from the first page
> 
> 2nd item spray booth , it's very close to full operational now :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so also doubles up as the perfect temperature controlled dust free detailing booth , no more sealents not curing properly in cold damp climates :thumb:
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Hi Kelly, i hope to see my accord in there soon, better get some moneyz sorted


----------



## rossdook

Loving the work again Kelly - top quality as always!

Nice to see the Daytona and surprised myself (not really a big porker fan) by really liking the 930. There's one just around the corner from my garage, so I'll be giving it more than a second glance next time! :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

you is really good at wetsanding now i bet those cars look amazing in the flesh


----------



## Derekh929

Lost for words some stunning motors 355 looks amazing and the black Lambo gold detail is stunning work that garage has one great set up thanks for sharing you work.


----------



## Jesse74

Holy poop Batman, how did I miss this one?? That's some good stuff there, Kelly! :thumb:

- Jesse


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

It's official my job sucks....


----------



## n_d_fox

Z Benjamin Z said:


> It's official my job sucks....


mine too... although i knew that already... this just confounds it !


----------



## mdk1

Wow the oven has moved on in a few weeks,
Top work, Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

So started using the Booth for detailing :buffer: :thumb:

And love it .










make life much easier that you can have the booth dark of light at a touch of a switch , when dark we can then use the detailing lights to highlight the areas being corrected (gives a better contrast) then turn on the lights to 18 daylight bulbs beeming down on the car 










I can see some nice photos in the future of those supercars in bright colours :argie:


















































































more to come 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## james_death

Great stuff and from strength to strength...:thumb:


----------



## M.J

A privelage to witness and enjoy KDS absolutely superb thankyou


----------



## LewisSpooner

bloody hell mate, some cracking work there. you've got to work on some stunners. the pic with the four ferraris on the first page, magical!


----------



## StevieM3

Wow.....amazing car and amazing work!


----------



## waqasr

You guys have dealt with some of the nicest cars in the world!..best job ever


----------



## mdk1

Top Work again Kelly.

All fine on the Brakes front, thanks again.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

mdk1 said:


> Top Work again Kelly.
> 
> All fine on the Brakes front, thanks again.


Mike

As i said they would be much better after the KDS touch :thumb:

all the best kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## The Cueball

Kelly,

I hate you.

That is all.



:lol:


----------



## urban boy

Hi Kelly, How long before the Spray Booth is ready for action? I'm the guy who came to see Paul, with the grey Accord, for a full respray and wet sand:buffer:



Keef


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

urban boy said:


> Hi Kelly, How long before the Spray Booth is ready for action? I'm the guy who came to see Paul, with the grey Accord, for a full respray and wet sand:buffer:
> 
> Keef


Hi

yep know who you are and got you pined on the board with others waiting for us to go live with full bodyshop repaints and wet sanding :thumb:

Waiting for drawings to be approved for intake and exhaust then we can fit last bits to go operational .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Invisible Touch

Stunning pictures and cars there Kelly, enjoyed that :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right , i hope its in the correct order and not missed any reply's



badman1972 said:


> WOW :argie: some seriously beautiful road-going hardware on show there :doublesho





awallacee30 said:


> Stunning cars and stunning results :argie:
> 
> A master at work !





johnnyguitar said:


> I'm not one to use the language of the billiard hall, but f*cking hell's bells. Hope you don't get looted!





paddy328 said:


> One of the best, if not the best in the game. Keep up the good work kelly.


Paddy thank you very much mate :thumb:



Reds said:


> I'd hate to work with you...no really I wouldn't enjoy it one bit.
> 
> (Now trying to find the 'sarcasm off' button on my keyboard )
> 
> Kelly, proof that hard work and loads of time perfecting your art (because that's what it is) will be rewarded.
> All the best and I hope that the Park Lane thing comes good for you. Do you need a tea-boy by the way


Got a space for tea boy from spring how does that sound :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Amazing cars...





Gleamingkleen said:


> Great work Kelly:thumb:
> 
> I will be a Wilton House Sunday so will say Hi if I see ya


I missed you if you went mate , did get a long chat with T122 thou nice guy too :thumb:



Dan Clark said:


> Brilliant thread





royal said:


> Lovely work, love the 930. Proves the good will always come out on top!


Thanks guys

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Roy said:


> Nice work sir, good luck with all your new ventures :thumb:


Thanks Roy ,

go on admit it you did eat most of the mars bars on the training day  :lol:



cleslie said:


> Wow, what a collection. I always look over to see if you guys have anything exotic outside when I'm at Lepsons.


Please come inside as we dont leave cars like that outside only for photos then back indoors , if i am busy tracy or paul will show youn around :thumb:



Ronnie said:


> stunning indeed!!! now thats a line up I would love to see some day. very nice finish indeedie!! have to agree the 930 turbo is stunning and the flatnose is just old skool cool!!!


Yep fell in love with the flat nose



Zetec-al said:


> Well that is quite fantastic.





paulmc08 said:


> Kelly,
> 
> that simply show's the high regard and respect that people have for you and your work :thumb:
> 
> truly amazing





CraigQQ said:


> You truly are an inspiration Kelly. Well done mate
> And good luck on the business plans.
> 
> This thread is car porn of the highest standard


Thanks guys



HeavenlyDetail said:


> And you know Its the best finish you've ever seen, there's a banner being made already for your Park Lane project.  it's the future.


Marc you are such naughty boy sometimes , stop it now

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

CraigQQ said:


> Is it simoniz paste wax :lol:
> 
> Gotta watch the pennies in a credit crunch


#

So close mate , some wax called celeste de heavenly or something like that cant remember the name :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

adamck said:


> Quality machines there!!
> I would love to work on cars like that!
> 
> I wouldnt like to see the price of your contents insurance lol, try explaining those cars to your insurance company lol.
> 
> top quality work! Nice to see good companies doing well in this recession





ercapoccia said:


> Great job!





B&B Autostyle said:


> Crickey!
> 
> What a line up. Awesome stuff.





Steve Burnett said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW and WOW





CraigQQ said:


> you for got WOW :lol:





ade33 said:


> Ok I'll add another one - WOW! What a collection of machinery.
> 
> Much has been said about the standard of work - it all looks incredible from out here in cyber-land but I bet the pictures don't do the results any justice.
> 
> Superb work as always, and thanks for taking the time to share :thumb:


Thanks guys



ianFRST said:


> stunning mate, no other words
> 
> do the customers go to you for the mechanical work, and then you add on the detailing, or the other way round?


Very good question :thumb:

I dont actually bother to promote either really , (and not trying to do any showing off stuff) until i read this reply a while back did not come to me to do so , 
I have carried out just detailing for many new customers only to ask a few months later if i know of any good trusting garages for service etc . 
:wall:

shows how much we could as a company promote more , we have just started doing so since a few weeks back (and after your reply) and had a good amount asking for other services and booked in , so we are going to make a point of letting the customer know of all the services we can offer .

Anyone that knows me well and close friends are always telling me that we are not proactive enough , we dont even tell our customers that we can maintain the cars bodywork after details by us .

Still learning some basics of business i guess

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

GrEyHoUnD said:


> Words cannot express how id feel jus being in the same room as that koenigsegg!!!!! :O :O


My fav to date too .



Fat Audi 80 said:


> I love that Porker. Simples.





RussZS said:


> So what is on it? That Bilt Hamber 'QD' you showed us?
> 
> You truly are the master, definite step up from anyone else I've ever seen, keep it up!
> 
> Dead sound bloke too, so well deserved success


Russ its not but funny if it was .



WHIZZER said:


> Great work as usual





Defined Reflections said:


> Awesome work!





gally said:


> Simply mesmerising Kelly. I know it's a big word on the whole but that's actually what I was.
> 
> Thanks for posting.





Dave KG said:


> Very impressive thread, and a joy to read through on the several times I have read it :thumb:





Demetri said:


> Stunning cars guys!!!! :car:


Big thank you guys

kelly
www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> what an amazing car list you have! the work are realy great and the car are just amazing





McClane said:


> Yeah, they're alright some of those cars :lol:
> 
> :thumb:





CraigQQ said:


> aye.. nothing special :tumbleweed:
> 
> :lol:


stop it :lol:



scoobymad said:


> Wow!!!!





Roggti25th said:


> :doublesho :argie:
> 
> Need any help? I make great tea and bacon sarnis :lol:
> 
> I'll even throw a bucket of water over them for ya!! (sorry 2 buckets, 2BM!):lol:
> 
> Astonishing, inspirational work kds, you're truely on another level!!
> 
> Awesome cars and a great read too!
> 
> I can't pick a favourite motor, as they are all dream cars (even.... the MG!)
> 
> Rog:thumb:





Ali said:


> Jesus!


Is the jesus for the above about an MG





n_d_fox said:


> No offence to any of you pro guys with your own unit, lockups or studios (whatever you call them)... but this has got to be what every petrolheads dreams are made of !?
> 
> I could feel my eyes getting wider and wider as i scrolled through the pictures of what must be all of the worlds best super cars at the moment and then some of the pasts best too.
> 
> You've put in the graft Kelly so you obviously deserve all the success you are getting and I wish you all the best for the future but you must admit... you're a lucky fella getting to work on these machines  :thumb:


Very kind words and thank you , i do believe you can make your own luck as such in life 
if you want it hard enough



-Mat- said:


> damn! Some stunning motors





Mirror Finish Details said:


> Lovely Kelly, when we sell the house and move down south I may be knocking on your door!!





DieselMDX said:


> that is heaven if there ever is one


Thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## BojanVTS

If i ever own anything of value you will be first port of call. Works is PHENOMENAL!!!

I'm in love.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

colarado red said:


> Top work,stunning motors.





Premtek Auto Detail said:


> Stunning motors,
> 
> Equally stunning tool collection too.
> 
> Looks to be loads going on but everything tidy at the same time.
> 
> Very professional.
> 
> Russ


we try and keep everything as tidy as possible while still keeping up with demand and work , its myself of course thats always on top of staff to keeping the KDS work space tidy



wish wash said:


> Im going to be dreaming about some of those cars tonight, thats for certain. Your company's brilliant





adlem said:


> Wow! :argie: It's hard to express in words! So envious - what a place to work in! You definitely deserve all your success after the graft you've put in. What any of us would give just to be in your unit for the day! :doublesho
> 
> Thank you for sharing :thumb:


I have had many a person in the past saying just the same , and some sayingn they would pay to sit and watch for a day to what goes on within KDS :thumb:



clioLuke said:


> awesome, just awesome...i cant imagine the buzz you guys must get from working on those cars, top work:thumb::thumb::thumb:


Its not as it was when i first started really , it all becomes work and all cars treated the same , sometimes we dont really have time to take in the engineering and beauty of some the cars that come through KDS.



David Proctor said:


> great work and mega rides





mattthomas said:


> hi there i am only based in gillingham.
> 
> when do you think training courses will start? any details to be realeased on this?


I have something special happening this week with regards to training :thumb: it will be show cased on DW first ,
then we can email all the enquires with dates and get going :thumb:



mdk1 said:


> Top work again, Kelly.





block said:


> just wow!


Thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, an amazing selection of cars. Wish I was there!! :thumb:





kenny-c said:


> A-mazing!





Nanolex said:


> That's a serious portfolio, very well done!





concours g60 said:


> nice work, looks like you were using 3m polishing pads were you using green top on the zonda and koeingsegg? what were the LSP


Drew

Zonda was wool pad and scholl s3 gold , then chemical guys green medium pad and menz 3.02 . 
The Egg was menz 3.02 green chemical guys pad only , softer paint that finished down great . some areas finishing with 3M yellow waffle pad and yellow top compound .

Have not used Green top FCP or green 3m pads for over a year i guess , there are so much better products out there now .

Lsp's C1 and C2 all explained once i process the photos of cars and write a thread for each car .



scoobymad said:


> Best company in the world!!! Absolutely bloomin fantastic!!!!





rossdook said:


> Loving the work again Kelly - top quality as always!
> 
> Nice to see the Daytona and surprised myself (not really a big porker fan) by really liking the 930. There's one just around the corner from my garage, so I'll be giving it more than a second glance next time! :thumb:


I am not a porsche fan either , but loved the 930 TBH



Ultimate Shine said:


> you is really good at wetsanding now i bet those cars look amazing in the flesh


I do like a bit of wet sanding mate 

Thanks guys for the nice comments :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Derekh929 said:


> Lost for words some stunning motors 355 looks amazing and the black Lambo gold detail is stunning work that garage has one great set up thanks for sharing you work.





Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Holy poop Batman, how did I miss this one?? That's some good stuff there, Kelly! :thumb:
> 
> - Jesse





Z Benjamin Z said:


> It's official my job sucks....





n_d_fox said:


> mine too... although i knew that already... this just confounds it !


Do you want to swap jobs , its really tough and not all glam at what we do sometimes 



james_death said:


> Great stuff and from strength to strength...:thumb:





M.J said:


> A privelage to witness and enjoy KDS absolutely superb thankyou





LewisSpooner said:


> bloody hell mate, some cracking work there. you've got to work on some stunners. the pic with the four ferraris on the first page, magical!





StevieM3 said:


> Wow.....amazing car and amazing work!


Again big thank you to everyone make me fill happy you know :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Trip tdi

Your work here is simply breath taking, so much work and attention to detail, plus servcing as well.

You certainly are the top man for the jobs :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

mdk1 said:


> Wow the oven has moved on in a few weeks,
> Top work, Kelly


well moved along alot :thumb:

in fact finished 




























And absolutely love this car , future thread too :thumb:




























Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Wow... what's that colour called Kelly?

What a car and that finish is unreal!!

Russ.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

RussZS said:


> Wow... what's that colour called Kelly?
> 
> What a car and that finish is unreal!!
> 
> Russ.


I will tell you when i see you wednesday mate :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Looking forward to it Kelly!

That guest house is a bargain btw 

Russ.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

RussZS said:


> Looking forward to it Kelly!
> 
> That guest house is a bargain btw
> 
> Russ.


well how much then 

then other members can read how cheap it is too , its just behind the KDS building too so a 2 minute walk to and from KDS.

Phil and Martin from shinearama stayed down with KDS for business a few weeks back , sent them the same guest house , but it was full :wall:

they had to stay in a much larger hotel instead and i bet alot more expensive .

I may have to speak to the guest house for a KDS customers discount too 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

£25 per night! That doesn't include breakfast however but I can't complain at that price 

Russ.


----------



## Alex L

Amazingly stunning work on all the cars 

One thing I have to ask is how small are the brakes on the RollsRoyce?? :doublesho

My commodore is quite a big car and the brakes look about the same size, but even on my car they're rubbish (just another reason I should have talked the wife into getting a clubsport lol).

I know they don't (normally) get driven like fast/supercars but thats still alot of weight to stop for such small brakes.


----------



## Jord

Stunning work, absolutely stunning.


----------



## TopSport+

Looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## uiuiuiui

holy ****.... that 930 paintjob... <3 awesome...


----------



## Dan R

I remember sitting in the CCXR edition when it was at Broughtons in cheltenham!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Alex L said:


> Amazingly stunning work on all the cars
> 
> One thing I have to ask is how small are the brakes on the RollsRoyce?? :doublesho
> 
> My commodore is quite a big car and the brakes look about the same size, but even on my car they're rubbish (just another reason I should have talked the wife into getting a clubsport lol).
> 
> I know they don't (normally) get driven like fast/supercars but thats still alot of weight to stop for such small brakes.


the brakes are big , its just against such a large car they look small .

its got 22 inch wheels and there not much clearance between wheels and discs

never had any problems stopping and the Rolls is now over 100k in miles too.

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Jord said:


> Stunning work, absolutely stunning.





TopSport+ said:


> Looks awesome:thumb:





uiuiuiui said:


> holy ****.... that 930 paintjob... <3 awesome...





Dan R said:


> I remember sitting in the CCXR edition when it was at Broughtons in cheltenham!


its very special that car

thanks guys :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Addded another couple of Updates to front first page :thumb: 

Kelly


----------



## User2

Glad to see you guys are doing well, that car lineup is sick! 
Keep it up!


----------



## Over The Rainbow

Glad its coming along nicely!


----------



## ckeir.02mh

Some top work on some amazing cars...

Keep it up! 

Chris.


----------



## iMation

inspiration at its best! keep it up


----------



## johnnykimble

beautiful work and cars


----------

